# Lake Windemere swim site needed



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Son is doing Lake Windermere swim on Sat 18th June.
Swim is roughly
from Windermere to Ambleside.
Looking for a site for van and tent Fri Sat night .
Tent and van are both aprrox 7 metres
Toilet/shower would be good
Any suggestions?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The Ambleside aire is good but has no shower. There is a good public toilet very close though.

Its £10 a night and has water and elsan disposal.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-107344.html*

whiteacres on the edge of the lake between win and amb


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Jumping in here sorry, but it is hours old. Could some kind soul please give me the post code/address for the Ambleside Aire.
Thanks in advance.
Norman.


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ambleside Aire.
Address is Miller Field, in Ambleside. Graham can be contacted on 07708 310986 after 5.30pm preferably.Or you can e-mail him at [email protected] The site is well worth a visit for a couple of nights.You'll really enjoy your stay.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you for the prompt reply, much appreciated.
Norman.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

bump 8O


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

It's the tent and van bit that might be the problem here. The Caravan club site at Windermere would be handiest for the lake but I don't think they accept tents. The same applies to Fallbarrow, as their pitches are on concrete or tarmac if I recall.

Does it have to be that handy? If not, then you might like to consider Windermere Caravan and camping club site. The only problem here is that it is in fact only just outside of Kendal and probably 7 miles from the Lake at Bones.

I live in Kendal but can't think of anywhere else at the moment.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

The aire in Ambleside is right next door to Ambleside fc, which turns into a tent campsite in summer. You could each park right next to each other seperated only by a small fence.I dont have the telephone number of the footy club but would assume Graeme at the aire maybe able to help you
Bri


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

re pm
ambleside is a long way from newquay
but there is a site quite close to the town, if its still there,called treatherros its just by the football club but a long time since i have used it could now be houses!
just checked on google earth and its still there.


----------

